# SDcard issue in CM10.2



## dogm23 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi

After fixing my problems in a previous post, I noticed a new problem and I am wondering if I might have missed a step updating to CM10.2.

After basically setting everything new after using Acmeuninstaller, I put in CM10/10.1 (10-20131019) as the base. Then I did the Tailor in Webos to change the system partition to 500mb. Rebooted to CWM, cleared the caches (davlik, system) and erased the user data, then installed the CM10.2 20131019 build with appropriate gapps and the datamedia file. Booted up and everything looked like it was working fine. Looked at the storage and noticed the SD card was showing but did not have the usual android parts to it (apps, pictures, audio,etc.). All it showed was a gray bar showing total space and available space. The Internal storage also showed the usual stuff w/ the 1.45gb total space. When I went to reinstall some game apps, many started downloading their supplemental data and said I did not have enough room. All apps would not show the option to "Move to SD Card"

When I went to my backup of CM10.1, everything seems to be working appropriately, and going back to cm9 it seems to work fine.

Now looking at it, did I simply miss a step, or should I try a different build (AOKP, for instance). Or is this a case that I should just wait a bit longer before trying out the android 4.3 builds for the quirks of my touchpad?

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been having the same problem


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mike10dude said:


> I have been having the same problem





dogm23 said:


> Hi
> 
> After fixing my problems in a previous post, I noticed a new problem and I am wondering if I might have missed a step updating to CM10.2.
> 
> ...


[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad 

*Android 4.3 Rom Guide and Links:*

*[ROM] Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] [Test Build] W/UMS support* By flintman *(Testing Builds)*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Nightly Builds, Audio plays with the screen off, Camera works, No Bluetooth.

*Note(Important)*:This is an Android Open Source Project (AOSP) rom not a CyanogenMod (CM) rom. Dirty flashing an AOSP rom over a CM rom can causes errors and rebooting issues. Always do a clean install when moving from CM to AOSP and vise versa.

(Download)Evervolv | 3.3.0p1 [AOSP 4.3.1] [Test Build] W/UMS support:

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *


Spoiler



1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.

6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device



*[ROM] [NIGHTLY] [JB] [4.3] CyanogenMod 10.2 nightlies *By milaq *(Testing Builds)*

*Notes:* Low battery drain (-4mA to -10mA), H/W video, Nightly Builds, audio plays with the screen off, Pie Controls, Inverted Volume contorls, Camera, No Bluetooth.
*Note(Important):* It is recommended to increase the size of your partition from 400-500MB using Tailor or Flash this .zip file through recovery to change the partition size to 512MB*(*Gradular&codycoyote).

-You can also use the light 4.3 gapps and keep your current partition size.

*Note:*Wifi turns off in suspend/Sleep mode - uncheck wifi optimization.
-Settings/Wi-Fi/3 Dots/Advanced/Wi-fI optimization (uncheck)

*Note(Important): *This build also requests that you use a new data media CWM that requires you to change the layout of your partitions. Previously Android and WebOS shared SDcard space in the Media partition (the space you see when transferring data via the USB cable). This build separates the Android and WebOS space by asking you to move free space from the Media partition to the Android Data partition(the place where apps are stored). This new layout will show two SDcards when accessing the tablet from the PC, one for Android and one for WebOS. To make this change you can use either Tailor or a flashable .zip created by XDA member the_ape.

*Downloads:*



Spoiler



Data Media CWM 6.0.3.6

The_apes Flashable zips

*Note:* Make sure you have enough free space before flashing one of these zips. There are two types of .zips in a variety of different sizes. one that changes just the Data/Media partition and another that changes both the System and Data/Media partitions. Be sure to choose a zip that best accommodates your TP model 16or32GB.

*Note:* Once you've made these changes you'll need to use Tailor if you wish to change them back.

*Note(Important):*The Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 Rom doesn't need these changes and is recommended for all users especially those who are new or inexperienced. This setup should only be done by experienced users!


----------



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah I have already read your guides lots of times watched a few videos and I can not figure out what it is that I am doing wrong I have the correct amount of space and I have tried flashing the correct files with both AcmeInstaller and through TWRP and the sd card never shows up as being mounted


----------



## squish102 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am another user with exactly that issue. I have also followed the instructions above and tried uninstall wipe reinstall and it still won't use the "sdcard"

Hope someone can help out.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

squish102 said:


> I am another user with exactly that issue. I have also followed the instructions above and tried uninstall wipe reinstall and it still won't use the "sdcard"
> 
> Hope someone can help out.


Restore your backup of CM10.1 and be happy. There is nothing that Earth shattering in 4.3 that you need to endure all these issues unless you are just a "Flash-aholic".


----------



## squish102 (Jan 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Restore your backup of CM10.1 and be happy. There is nothing that Earth shattering in 4.3 that you need to endure all these issues unless you are just a "Flash-aholic".


I really really like restricted profiles that come with 4.3. This is the only problem I have with the ROM.


----------



## squish102 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I found my problem. I went back into webos and changed my "data" partition to all available memory. Shrunk my USB partition to 1gig


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

squish102 said:


> I really really like restricted profiles that come with 4.3. This is the only problem I have with the ROM.


Evervolv!!


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

squish102 said:


> I think I found my problem. I went back into webos and changed my "data" partition to all available memory. Shrunk my USB partition to 1gig


Did this solve your issue? can you walk through the steps you took?

EDIT: I resolved this using the suggestion in the quotes. Basically install Tailor via Preware on the touchpad and resize the USB and DATA partition. after that Android reports much more space available.


----------



## ath990 (Jan 23, 2012)

mike10dude said:


> I have been having the same problem


I have been having the same problem also.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ath990 said:


> I have been having the same problem also.


That's nice! :emoji_u1f603:


----------

